# lets make this a sticky!!!!



## lennyluminum (Aug 23, 2008)

If you think this should be a sticky let us know maybe someone will listen......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=19457


----------



## jond (Aug 23, 2008)

I think is should, really helped me when i tried my first fattie :)

Jon.


----------



## solar (Sep 1, 2008)

Bumpy for a Sticky,  I'm a first timer to fatties ansd used Capt Dans technic, and it worked great.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 1, 2008)

heck i though it was a sticky if not i agree to make it one who do we need to ask tex. or richtee should be able to help


----------



## wutang (Sep 1, 2008)

In the pork forum there is a basic pulled pork sticky, in the beef forum there is a basic brisket sticky-I can't see a reason why in the fattie forum there wouldn't be a basic fattie technique.  It should be a sticky imho.


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry, but neither I or Texas Hunter have any more pull in this. But it IS a great tutorial! Perhaps PM Dutch and or Monty to be sure they have noticed it  :{)


----------



## monty (Sep 1, 2008)

The deed is done!

I moved that thread to Sticky Status and added my own thanks to Capt. Dan!

Cheers, Everyone!


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank ye kindly Sir!


----------

